# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Ở Hà Nội 02 ngày tại  khách sạn 3 sao với chương trình trọn gói hấp dẫn!!!

## hanoiimperial

Bạn chỉ có thời gian ở Hà Nội 02 ngày nên muốn có những giây phút thật tuyệt vời và ý nghĩa mà vẫn trải nghiệm được cuộc sống cũng như những nét văn hóa mang đậm chất Hà Thành? Hãy đến với chúng tôi- Hanoi Imperial Hotel để chuyến đi của bạn thật hoàn hảo............

Từ ngày 01/6 đến hết ngày 31/9/2013, khách sạn Hanoi Imperial vui mừng giới thiệu đến khách hàng chương trình khuyến mại sau:

02 đêm ngủ tại khách sạn Hanoi Imperial Hotel (phòng Deluxe cho 2 người), chương trình tham quan thành phố (trọn gói) cho 2 người và 2 chiều đón, tiễn sân bay. *Giá chỉ 199$/2 người* *(TIẾT KIỆM 35%)*

*Các ưu đãi:*
-          Tặng 1 voucher massage 60 phút miễn phí tại khu massage của khách sạn
-          02 vé múa rối nước
-          Ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày
-          Miễn phí 2 chai nước khoáng, trà, cà phê hàng ngày
-          Miễn phí internet
-          Hoa quả tươi hàng ngày
-          Miễn phí nhận phòng sớm/trả phòng muộn (phụ thuộc vào tình trạng phòng)
-          Miễn phí kê thêm nôi em bé (theo yêu cầu)
-          Miễn phí ở phòng Imperial (phụ thuộc tình trạng phòng)
-          Xe buýt vận chuyển đến các địa điểm tham quan tại Hà Nội
-          Hướng dẫn viên 
-          Vé tham quan các điểm du lịch trong chương trình tour (được nhắc đến trong lịch trình)
-          Bữa trưa bao gồm trong tour tham quan thành phố
-          5% phí dịch vụ và 10% thuế VAT

*Điều kiện đặt các gói khuyến mại:*
-          Thời gian áp dụng chương trình: Từ 1 tháng 6 năm 2013 đến hết ngày 31 tháng 9 năm 2013
-          Giá net, đã bao gồm 5% phí dịch vụ và 10% thuế.
-          Khi xác nhận đặt dịch vụ, khách hàng phải thanh toán toàn bộ tiền dịch vụ qua hệ thống thanh toán của khách sạn (Onepay) hoặc thanh toán vào ngày đến
-          Khách hàng phải cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin về tên đầy đủ, ngày sinh, quốc tịch, giới tính, số hộ chiếu và ngày hết hạn Visa của những khách tham gia gói tour khuyến mại.

 Hanoi Imperial Hotel- Nơi tận hưởng cuộc sống!

*Liên hệ :* Bộ phận kinh doanh ( Ms Nụ)
HANOI IMPERIAL HOTEL
Địa chỉ: 44 Hàng Hành – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
ĐT: 04 39335555| Fax: 04 39381315  | Mobile: +84 986 456 485
Yahoo:  Le_Hong_Nu85   | Skype:  hanoiimperialhotel01
Email: sales@hanoiimperialhotel.com   Website: www.hanoiimperialhotel.com

----------

